# Alfie, staff puppy 13 weeks old



## jason29 (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

aww, how adoreable! He's so small! One of my dogs if a staffy ^_^


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
I actually 'Awwwww'd' out loud!
Gorgeous! 
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's so cute


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a beautiful puppy


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

How adorable. Can I ask if he is particularly mouthy for a pup? as some ppl say staffs can be and obviously have very strong mouths with those little needle teeth.


----------



## jason29 (Sep 1, 2010)

witcheswalk said:


> How adorable. Can I ask if he is particularly mouthy for a pup? as some ppl say staffs can be and obviously have very strong mouths with those little needle teeth.


He was really bad when I first had him and always nipping, them teeth are Sharp can't wait for them to drop out lol, he is much better now just gave him lots to chew on.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely puppy


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

Such an adorable little pup. :001_wub:


----------



## shibby (Oct 3, 2010)

So sweet! :001_tt1: xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

He is adorable :thumbup:

Have a HUGE soft spot for Staffords and red ones at that


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Adorable xx


----------

